# Problems with TCG?



## Hooked (8/8/20)

I've been vaping for 5 years now and I purchase everything online. Most vape deliveries are done through TCG and in all that time I've had only one delivery go "missing", although it was found two days later. 

I do recall delays during Black Friday and over the Xmas season last year, which is to be expected.

Thus, my perception is that TCG is pretty good. 

However, @XsCode has had problems with TCG. I wonder who else has had problems with their delivery going missing and "bad service" from TCG? Read this post for the full story. 

It would be interesting to know how many others have had similar problems.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/8/20)

Not from my side. Never had a single issue with TCG over 6 years of ordering online

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/8/20)

The very first time I used TCG they crushed two very expensive fishing rods... never had an issue since then and their insurance did cover the R12,000 claim.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Chickenstrip (8/8/20)

I've had one delayed parcel issue. It got to the point where I just went to the depot and collected. The seller also miss spelled my name so they wouldn't release it to me until they called the seller to confirm the mistake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/8/20)

Hooked said:


> I've been vaping for 5 years now and I purchase everything online. Most vape deliveries are done through TCG and in all that time I've had only one delivery go "missing", although it was found two days later.
> 
> I do recall delays during Black Friday and over the Xmas season last year, which is to be expected.
> 
> ...



I don't think there is a single courier company that has not screwed up at some or other stage - and I have used quite a few. My rule is now to make friends with the driver that does my route and one person at the local office of the Courier company. I deal mainly with Aramex and TCG. Both the drivers for these companies vape (lucky me) so I make sure that I look after them. In return they look after me. I am always informed about the status of my deliveries in the mornings once they start their trip and I can always plan my morning schedule around estimate delivery times. I have both drivers on WhatsApp so communication is easy. 

TCG did not have their own drivers and vehicles in PE until recently - ITT was subcontracted to do their deliveries and obviously prioritized their own customers above TCG customers. That combined with constant overcharging when I booked collections in JHB & PTA & the shity arrogant attitude of their JHB office, made me leave TCG for a few months. Now that TCG in PE has their own vehicles, I have funded my account again and my deliveries are back on track. I will however still not use them for JHB/PTA collections. My Hello Peter review for the JHB office still stands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (9/8/20)

I’ve never had issues with TCG

Once they couldn’t find my place but that’s because there’s another street with the same name about a kilometer from me (how dumb is that)

but never had any issues with them

Aside - I don’t like deliveries in general because I’m always out when the courier arrives. Benefit of lockdown is that we always here. Lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (9/8/20)

Never had a problem with TCG, they even stop here ever so often to get directions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (9/8/20)

Never had a problem.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DougP (9/8/20)

Never had a problem sending via them or receiving parcels sent via them. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (14/8/20)

Phoned the local branch in Sasolburg and had them divert the courier just before delivery to another address. Was done instantly and no problems. Very nice people. The driver is super friendly and because he delivers a lot to me and a friend, he took our numbers and gave us his number in case we need to change things again in the future. He said we can phone him directly. So awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/8/20)

I'm currently having issues with them. Parcel was sent on Tuesday morning and should have gone from JHB to JHB. Instead it went from JHB to East London. No problem, I'll just call them and inform them that of their mistake. The lady on the other end was apologetic and promised to have it rerouted to JHB asap. And 1hr later it was back on a plane.... To Port Elizabeth... Currently its somewhere between PE and JHB... So hopefully I'll get my parcel Monday / Tuesday?

1st time I've had issues with TCG but as mentioned before it was bound to happen sometime.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (15/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> I'm currently having issues with them. Parcel was sent on Tuesday morning and should have gone from JHB to JHB. Instead it went from JHB to East London. No problem, I'll just call them and inform them that of their mistake. The lady on the other end was apologetic and promised to have it rerouted to JHB asap. And 1hr later it was back on a plane.... To Port Elizabeth... Currently its somewhere between PE and JHB... So hopefully I'll get my parcel Monday / Tuesday?
> 
> 1st time I've had issues with TCG but as mentioned before it was bound to happen sometime.



@baksteen8168 Their GPS is faulty. "Recalculating. Recalculating". Next stop Cape Town 

Actually, come to think of it, I've also had parcels being rerouted, but not often. 

I'd love to know, just out of curiosity, how these things happen. Wrong label slapped on box at airport - but why?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/8/20)

Hooked said:


> @baksteen8168 Their GPS is faulty. "Recalculating. Recalculating". Next stop Cape Town
> 
> Actually, come to think of it, I've also had parcels being rerouted, but not often.
> 
> I'd love to know, just out of curiosity, how these things happen. Wrong label slapped on box at airport - but why?


I suspect that in my case the problem was someone simply not paying attention. My suburb also starts with East, so I'm guessing that someone at the warehouse saw the east part and loaded it onto the East London plane. Why it then went from EL to PE... Well that I have no explanation for? 

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (15/8/20)

Having read through this thread, there haven't been many problems with TCG, although I quite understand that just one problem with your delivery is one, huge, problem!

I spoke to the Malmesbury office about a month after e-commerce had opened up and they said they have never been so busy. It was much worse than Black Friday or Xmas. The office staff start working at 7a.m. and finished after the last truck returned, which was after 8p.m. Quite unbelievable.

The drivers are great! I've never had any problems with any of them and once the delivery is on the truck it doesn't get lost. 

It seems that problems occur at the airports, with parcels being routed to the wrong city - and wrong province! 

The other problem, which @XsCode had, was that the parcel arrived in the correct city, but went AWOL at the main sorting depot. This happened to one of my parcels, which was found two days later. Again, out of curiosity, I'd love to see their main sorting facilities and find out how their system works. 

I'm sure that with some investigating, they could establish the cause of the problems, which is half-way to solving it.

At the end of the day, as someone in this thread said, at some stage there are bound to be mishaps with whichever courier is used.

I don't think a mishap is the issue, but how it is handled by the courier company is. At the very least, one expects politeness when one phones to query a missing parcel. Malmesbury office here in the Western Cape is tops for this (in my experience, at least).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/8/20)

And my parcel was just delivered. 

Also have to add that the drivers are awesome. I've never had a rude driver.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (17/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> And my parcel was just delivered.
> 
> Also have to add that the drivers are awesome. I've never had a rude driver.


It is my understanding that the drivers are “business owners” I.e they live in the area and they service areas they pick so they make a living in commissions from the areas they service. 
I must say that my area representative always has a smile and is always happy to see me whereas all other courier companies generally leave a bad taste in my mouth after delivering a parcel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (17/8/20)

Christos said:


> It is my understanding that the drivers are “business owners” I.e they live in the area and they service areas they pick so they make a living in commissions from the areas they service.
> I must say that my area representative always has a smile and is always happy to see me whereas all other courier companies generally leave a bad taste in my mouth after delivering a parcel.



@Christos That's correct. The drivers are sub-contractors and not employed by TCG. They even have to pay for the vehicles apparently (or so I was told about a year ago when I spoke to one of the drivers). However, they don't have a choice in which routes they do. Their routes can - and are - changed willy-nilly by TCG. 

One of the drivers who serviced my town was suddenly put on a completely different route and I never saw him again. Neither did I see my money for a mod which he'd bought from me and was supposed to be paying it back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/8/20)

I think the driver arrangements are different in different areas. TCG in Port Elizabeth did not have their own drivers and vehicles until fairly recently. ITT was contracted to do deliveries for them. Now that they have their own, service has improved drastically. I have even funded my account with them again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/8/20)

I get most of my deliveries via TCG, 6 to 8 per month... The driver knows I work from home, so even if he runs late on his other deliveries he'll phone me if he comes past after hours to see if he can drop it off, which he can every time, so I make his life easier too. If I know I have a parcel coming and might not be in late afternoon, I phone him up and if he is not on the run he finds out for me who is and gives me an update. Love the service, had one or two delays and mishaps with new drivers and wrong address details, but nothing major. Prefer TCG over FW and the other green guys...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (1/9/20)

XsCode said:


> I'm glad mostly everyone here has had good service.
> 
> But something has gone haywire at TCG. I would hate for this to be my package of expensive vape gear:
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/W4ydUWWisV6HMj3c8



I forgot that the same thing once happened to me. I received a delivery of bottles of juice, but there was a gaping hole where the side of the box had split open. Surprisingly, nothing had fallen out. In spite of a Fragile sticker, it seems that they pile the boxes on top of each other and of course the heavy weight on top could cause the box to split open.

One of the drivers once told me that if a box is marked Fragile, they put it in the front with them, which is obviously impossible, unless it's a very small box!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

